# Spay Studies



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I have researched this topic both here and on/offline.
But I would like to make an even "better" informed decision on the early vs. wait spay theories.

After visiting a new vet today we began discussing this topic extensively and came to a mutual "let's research" and revisit the topic in 3 weeks conclusion. 

My opinion through some research: Allow the body to mature then spay. I have read that in athlete type dogs one would be trading the possible added predisposal to mammary/uterine cancer for better bone development. Due to this I waited to have my male neutered until he was 15 months old. 

Her opinion, the study I stated has been refuted many times and in females early spay (before 1st heat) can combat against many diseases including many types of cancer and diabetes. 

Female in question: Puppy mill bred GSD, came from pet store then into rescue. On smaller side at 45 pounds/6 months. No known medical issues, very well-balanced. Prospect for agility/fly ball. Already doing advanced obedience. 

Would love to review all the studies, information, experiences and opinions I can


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

Nothing to add, but I am curious too. My girl is coming up on 7 months and I'm inclined to wait for the reasons you stated. My previous shepherd was spayed at about 7 months and she had urinary incontinence starting at about age 3- no clue if there truly is a connection or not.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Actually spaying increases the chances of Diabetes. By keeping a bitch intact it MAY increase the chance of mammary cancers.

Here is the link I always add to these topics; 
http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/longtermhealtheffectsofspayneuterindogs.pdf


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Great link, researching the references now


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are a few studies I have found, thought others would like to read them as well.
Of course, I am still researching so cannot give a definitive answer as to which way I am going, but definitely swaying towards waiting until after 2nd heat....

Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete

GPMCF: Healthier Respect for Ovaries

Endogenous Gonadal Hormone Exposure and Bone Sarcoma Risk ? Cancer Epidemiol Biomarkers Prev

Spay/neuter: What does the science say? | PetConnection.com


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a couple visitors today. Came to look at pups, not to buy. This person had purchased a female pup from my first litter and brought her with them. Mom is W. German, Dad is East (with a little West) German. Both are significant dogs with good bone. This pup from the first litter will be two on May 20th. She was spayed at 6 months. Was the smallest pup in the litter to begin with. She is fine boned. I wonder if she had been allowed to mature intact, if she would have more substance to her. Now I know she was on the small side as a pup and would probably stay that way, but one of her sisters that is still intact, is a significant dog. I dont have pictures of the others. She is actually within the standard, but I would like to see heavier bone. Think of all the breeders with intact bitches that dont get cancer. I dont think you are risking more than you are loosing by early spay/neuter.


----------



## Bonans (Jun 29, 2010)

My wife and I are trying to decide when to spay our GSD. The breeder has recommended waiting until 2 years but will guarantee the hips if we spay no earlier than 14 months. The reasoning she gave us was that it allows the body to mature and reduces the risk of hip dysplasia and bone cancer. Obviously the vets all say 6 months of age and our vet told us the risk of bone cancer isn't significant compared to breast cancer. The statistics presented in articles are relative risks, which don't really help me with the decision. The relative risk may increase, but still may not be statistically significant overall.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Some cancer risk appears to be reduced by leaving a bitch intact. So while we may reduce mammary cancer risk other risks may increase. It is not easy to sort out.

At this point I am leaving males intact. I waiting as many years as possible to delay spay. None of the dogs are for breeding.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Most of these have been posted already, but there are some more links listed here:
Spay/Neuter - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------

